# [Video] How to make Audiocontrol custom frequency crossover modules.



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just learned how to do this the other day and thought I would make a video for anyone else that has been wondering how to make them.
HOW TO: Make a Audiocontrol custom crossover module. - YouTube


----------



## mfdengineer (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Doesn't work for me neither.

I recently tuned my 6XS crossover using resistor modules I ordered from DigiKey for less than $10.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1525310-post4.html


----------

